# Rugby Juniors



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone provide me with a contact in Tokyo re Rugby for Juniors , my son loves the game , just gone from tag to contact training (under 9's), would be a shame if he couldn't continue with it when we move. Dont mind expat or local as he can speak Japanese, thanks.


----------

